# PLSE HELP RE moving marsa alam



## kirk (Sep 29, 2008)

I would really appreciate if anyone could assist on living in Marsa Alam/Port Ghalib. 

We are soon to re-locate here for work and I am struggling to find much information on the net on living in this area.

I am interested as to what sort of schooling options are avaialable in this area also. 
Please, any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are some distances.
Port Ghalib-Marsa Alam 67 km (I think only local school(s) )
Port Ghalib-Hurghada 210 km (there are international schools in Hurghada: El Gouna, German school, French school


----------

